# 2012 FFL Rankings



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's how they stand after the first event, UFC on FX 1:

*
1. SJ: (+21)
2. Mike28: (+19)
3. Wukkadb: (+18)
4. G_Land: (+15)
5. Hexabob69: (+7)
6. St.Paul Guy: (+5)
*


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

4th suckas!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

In the next 3 weeks, all of my 5 fighters have competed with 2 main events. I'm taking that #1 spot for my birthday.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

When Phil puts a beat down on Rashad Ill take that top spot!


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Second for a short time. I am not sure if my fighters are even fighting soon. lol


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I picked Bisping...currently kicking myself! lol


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

woo-hoo i'm winning!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Our updated ranks after UFC on Fox 2:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+34)
2. SJ: (+21)
3. G_Land: (+20)
4. Mike28: (+19)
5. hixxy: (+18)
6. Rauno: (+11)
7. Hawndo: (+8)
7. (tie) mattandbenny: (+8)
9. Hexabob69: (+7)
10. St.Paul Guy: (+5)
11. LizaG (+2)
11. (tie) "El Guapo" (+2)
*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Was hoping for a finsih but what do you do.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Slowly climbing the ladder!!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

How did I get +2? Bisping lost....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You get 5 just for him showing up to fight, and only lose 3 with the loss.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Oh right...I didn't see the bit about getting 5 points to show


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here are the ranks now that UFC 143 is over:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+42)
2. SJ: (+21)
2. (tie) Rauno: (+21)
4. G_Land: (+20)
4. (tie) hixxy: (+20)
6. K R Y (+19)
6. (tie) Mike28: (+19)
8. Walker: (+18)
8. (tie) "El Guapo": (+18)
10. luckbox: (+11)
11. Hawndo: (+8)
11. (tie) mattandbenny: (+8)
13. Hexabob69: (+7)
14. TheLyotoLegion: (+6)
15. St.Paul Guy: (+5)
16. LizaG: (+2)
16. (tie) The Best Around: (+2)
16. (tie) DragonStriker: (+2)
*


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Here are the ranks now that UFC 143 is over:
> 
> *
> 1. Wukkadb: (+42)
> ...


I protest my fighter won.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Deducting two points from DS for protesting...


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Deducting two points from DS for protesting...


LOL outrageous. :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Meh, a decision and loss for me this week. I have Stipe getting the KO and Sanchez main eventing next week however.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Enojoy your lead guys I will be on top again by the end of the year.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Enojoy your lead guys I will be on top again by the end of the year.


I'm going to beat you this year. I can feel it. 

Probably not though, you just pick a bunch of "title holders" that aren't fighting in the UFC. Boring way to win.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Next ppv I am taking this. Got Rampage and Mizugaki.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is what we get from FUEL TV 1:

*
1. Rauno: (+45)
2. Wukkadb: (+42)
3. SJ: (+27)
4. Hexabob69: (+23)
5. G_Land: (+22)
6. hixxy: (+20)
7. K R Y: (+19)
7. (tie) Mike28: (+19)
7. (tie) luckbox: (+19)
10. Walker: (+18)
10. (tie) "El Guapo": (+18)
10. (tie) SM33: (+18)
13. 420atalon: (+11)
14. Hawndo: (+10)
15. mattandbenny: (+8)
16. TheLyotoLegion: (+6)
17. St.Paul Guy: (+5)
18. LizaG: (+2)
18. (tie) The Best Around: (+2)
18. (tie) DragonStriker: (+2)
*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Like a boss. :dunno: Actually i could've done FAR better. Too much decisions for me, at least Stipe is doign what i expected from him.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC 144! Wow:

*
1. Rauno: (+45)
2. Wukkadb: (+42)
3. Mike28: (+38)
4. SJ: (+27)
5. "El Guapo": (+26)
6. The Best Around: (+23)
6. (tie) Hexabob69: (+23)
8. G_Land: (+22)
9. hixxy: (+20)
10. K R Y: (+19)
10. (tie) Ruckus: (+19)
10. (tie) luckbox: (+19)
13. Walker: (+18)
13. (tie) SM33: (+18)
15. 420atalon: (+11)
16. Hawndo: (+10)
17. mattandbenny: (+8)
17. (tie) TheLyotoLegion: (+8)
17. (tie) dudeabides: (+8)
20. DragonStriker: (+6)
21. St.Paul Guy: (+5)
22. LizaG: (+2)
22. (tie) Killstarz: (+2)
*


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes.... My picks are doing well so far. Lets hope Pettis gets a title shot next.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Still in the top 10 and my guys should be fighting again here soon so I'm pretty happy!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I seem to have picked guys who who have fights booked later in the year  grrrr come on someone get Tim Kennedy and Stephan Bonnar a fight!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Now that UFC on FX 2 and the hellbent Tate vs Rousey cards are over here are the new ranks:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+60)
2. hixxy: (+47)
3. Rauno: (+45)
4. Mike28: (+38)
5. 420atalon: (+29)
6. SJ: (+27)
7. "El Guapo": (+26)
8. The Best Around: (+25)
9. G_Land: (+24)
10. Hexabob69: (+23)
10. (tie) SM33: (+23)
12. K R Y: (+19)
12. (tie) Ruckus: (+19)
12. (tie) luckbox: (+19)
15. Walker: (+18)
16. Roflcopter (+16)
17. Term: (+15)
18. mattandbenny: (+14)
19. HitOrGetHit: (+11)
20. Hawndo: (+10)
21. TheLyotoLegion: (+8)
21. (tie) dudeabides: (+8)
21. (tie) pipe: (+8)
24. DragonStriker: (+6)
25. St.Paul Guy: (+5)
26. LizaG: (+2)
26. (tie) Killstarz: (+2)
*


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I hate looking at those rankings. I should be in first


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Hixxy did some work this weekend.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm slowly falling away. Bad news is i only have like 1 fight scheduled i think and the good one is all of my fighters have already fought this year and gotten me points.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Hixxy did some work this weekend.


A certain gorgeous lady did all that work mate


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I am going to start making my run now. I have two main events coming up and the Shane/Gonzaga fight. All have potential for big points. None are gimmes though.

Now if Henderson would just decide what he wants to do.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the update for Bellator FC 60 tonight:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+60)
2. hixxy: (+47)
3. Ruckus: (+46)
4. Rauno: (+45)
5. Mike28: (+38)
6. mattandbenny: (+30)
7. 420atalon: (+29)
8. SJ: (+27)
9. "El Guapo": (+26)
10. The Best Around: (+25)
11. G_Land: (+24)
12. Hexabob69: (+23)
12. (tie) SM33: (+23)
12. (tie) St.Paul Guy: (+23)
15. K R Y: (+19)
15. (tie) luckbox: (+19)
17. Walker: (+18)
18. Roflcopter (+16)
19. Term: (+15)
20. HitOrGetHit: (+11)
20. (tie) Toxic (+11)
22. Hawndo: (+10)
23. TheLyotoLegion: (+8)
23. (tie) dudeabides: (+8)
23. (tie) pipe: (+8)
26. DragonStriker: (+6)
27. LizaG: (+2)
27. (tie) Killstarz: (+2)
*


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice win for Curran moves me into the top 3 after just 2 fights.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I almost picked Joe Warren, glad I didn't....for obvious reasons.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Woo woo, still in first. Got my JDS title match coming up soon too


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Right I got *Frank Mir* vs Cain Velasquez, *Ben Saunders* fighting soon....errrrrrm, *Bisping* has nothing, *Tim Kennedy *has nothing, *Stephan Bonnar *has nothing

I should have picked a more active bunch....Bisping shouldn't be out too long though


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 61 moved one person up an inch or so:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+60)
2. hixxy: (+47)
3. Ruckus: (+46)
4. Rauno: (+45)
5. Mike28: (+38)
6. mattandbenny: (+30)
7. 420atalon: (+29)
8. SJ: (+27)
9. "El Guapo": (+26)
10. The Best Around: (+25)
11. G_Land: (+24)
12. Hexabob69: (+23)
12. (tie) SM33: (+23)
12. (tie) St.Paul Guy: (+23)
15. K R Y: (+19)
15. (tie) luckbox: (+19)
15. (tie) dudeabides: (+19)
18. Walker: (+18)
19. Roflcopter (+16)
20. Term: (+15)
21. HitOrGetHit: (+11)
21. (tie) Toxic (+11)
23. Hawndo: (+10)
24. TheLyotoLegion: (+8)
24. (tie) pipe: (+8)
26. DragonStriker: (+6)
27. LizaG: (+2)
27. (tie) Killstarz: (+2)
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The Bellator 62 update:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+60)
2. hixxy: (+47)
3. Ruckus: (+46)
4. Rauno: (+45)
5. Mike28: (+38)
6. mattandbenny: (+30)
7. Hawndo: (+29)
7. (tie) 420atalon: (+29)
9. St.Paul Guy: (+28)
10. SJ: (+27)
11. "El Guapo": (+26)
12. The Best Around: (+25)
13. G_Land: (+24)
14. Hexabob69: (+23)
14. (tie) SM33: (+23)
16. K R Y: (+19)
16. (tie) luckbox: (+19)
16. (tie) dudeabides: (+19)
19. Walker: (+18)
20. Roflcopter (+16)
21. Term: (+15)
22. HitOrGetHit: (+11)
22. (tie) Toxic (+11)
24. TheLyotoLegion: (+8)
24. (tie) pipe: (+8)
26. DragonStriker: (+6)
27. LizaG: (+2)
27. (tie) Killstarz: (+2)
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

LizaG and pipe both moving up thanks to the only big show this weekend Bellator 63:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+60)
2. hixxy: (+47)
3. Ruckus: (+46)
4. Rauno: (+45)
5. Mike28: (+38)
6. mattandbenny: (+30)
7. Hawndo: (+29)
7. (tie) 420atalon: (+29)
9. St.Paul Guy: (+28)
10. SJ: (+27)
10. (tie) pipe: (+27)
12. "El Guapo": (+26)
13. The Best Around: (+25)
14. G_Land: (+24)
15. Hexabob69: (+23)
15. (tie) SM33: (+23)
17. K R Y: (+19)
17. (tie) luckbox: (+19)
17. (tie) dudeabides: (+19)
20. Walker: (+18)
21. Roflcopter (+16)
22. Term: (+15)
23. HitOrGetHit: (+11)
23. (tie) Toxic (+11)
25. LizaG: (+10)
26. TheLyotoLegion: (+8)
27. DragonStriker: (+6)
28. Killstarz: (+2)
*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

4th place? I'm coming for you boys..


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

All I got coming up is Bisping/Boetsch and Mir/Velasquez...tough ones which I doubt I'll pick up any points for. Mistake choosing Stephan Bonnar.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

This is rubbish. I was counting on Nick Diaz to beat Condit and face GSP, Lyoto to KO some fools and Maynard and Fitch to grind out about three wins each. You know, like they used to do. The only one with a fight even announced is Gray. The only one who has been pulling his weight is Dillashaw, but that's not nearly enough. If I can stay out of the bottom 5 I'll be happy.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't believe I am still in the bottom 5.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I can't believe I am still in the bottom 5.


Imagine me I had easy wins all screwed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I've had a total of one fighter fight this year...>.>


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 64 update, big move by HOGH!

*
1. Wukkadb: (+60)
2. hixxy: (+47)
3. Ruckus: (+46)
4. Rauno: (+45)
5. Mike28: (+38)
6. mattandbenny: (+34)
6. (tie) St.Paul Guy: (+34)
8. HitOrGetHit: (+30)
9. Hawndo: (+29)
9. (tie) 420atalon: (+29)
11. SJ: (+27)
11. (tie) pipe: (+27)
13. "El Guapo": (+26)
14. The Best Around: (+25)
15. G_Land: (+24)
16. Hexabob69: (+23)
16. (tie) SM33: (+23)
18. K R Y: (+19)
18. (tie) luckbox: (+19)
18. (tie) dudeabides: (+19)
21. Walker: (+18)
22. Roflcopter (+16)
23. Term: (+15)
24. Toxic (+11)
25. LizaG: (+10)
26. TheLyotoLegion: (+8)
27. DragonStriker: (+6)
28. Killstarz: (+2)
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This update is for both Bellator 65 & UFC on FUEL TV 2: hexabob, lyotolegion and some others are moving up:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+60)
2. Hexabob69: (+50)
3. hixxy: (+47)
4. Ruckus: (+46)
5. Rauno: (+45)
6. Mike28: (+38)
7. Hawndo: (+37)
8. mattandbenny: (+34)
8. (tie) St.Paul Guy: (+34)
8. (tie) SM33: (+34)
11. HitOrGetHit: (+30)
12. 420atalon: (+29)
13. SJ: (+27)
13. (tie) pipe: (+27)
13. (tie) TheLyotoLegion: (+27)
16. "El Guapo": (+26)
17. The Best Around: (+25)
18. G_Land: (+24)
19. K R Y: (+19)
19. (tie) luckbox: (+19)
19. (tie) dudeabides: (+19)
22. Walker: (+18)
23. Roflcopter (+16)
24. Term: (+15)
25. Toxic (+11)
26. LizaG: (+10)
27. DragonStriker: (+6)
28. MRBRESK: (+5)
29. Killstarz: (+4)
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Several people are moving up after Bellator 66 & UFC 145:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+60)
2. Rauno: (+56)
3. Hawndo: (+53)
4. mattandbenny: (+52)
5. Hexabob69: (+50)
5. (tie) 420atalon: (+50)
7. dudeabides: (+48)
8. hixxy: (+47)
9. Ruckus: (+46)
10. Mike28: (+38)
11. SM33: (+36)
12. St.Paul Guy: (+34)
13. HitOrGetHit: (+30)
14. SJ: (+27)
14. (tie) pipe: (+27)
14. (tie) TheLyotoLegion: (+27)
17. "El Guapo": (+26)
18. Killstarz: (+25)
18. (tie) The Best Around: (+25)
20. G_Land: (+24)
21. Intermission: (+21)
22. Walker: (+20)
23. K R Y: (+19)
23. (tie) luckbox: (+19)
25. Roflcopter (+16)
26. Term: (+15)
27. Toxic (+11)
28. LizaG: (+10)
29. DragonStriker: (+6)
30. MRBRESK: (+5)
*


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Pretty close up there at the top! 10 points between 2 and 9 isn't that much.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

2nd and Wukk has a title fight main event coming which his getting the maximum pts.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

14 pts out and 2 fights on the next card...


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I haven't had a figter fight in a while. Oh well I have almost all my guys fighting here shortly


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is the update after both Bellator 67 and UFC on FOX 3:

*
1. Ruckus: (+67)
2. Wukkadb: (+60)
3. Rauno: (+56)
4. Hawndo: (+53)
4. (tie) hixxy: (+53)
6. mattandbenny: (+52)
7. Hexabob69: (+50)
7. (tie) 420atalon: (+50)
9. dudeabides: (+48)
9. (tie) pipe: (+48)
9. (tie) Mike28: (+48)
12. Walker: (+38)
13. SM33: (+36)
14. St.Paul Guy: (+34)
15. SJ: (+32)
16. HitOrGetHit: (+30)
17. TheLyotoLegion: (+29)
18. "El Guapo": (+26)
19. Killstarz: (+25)
19. (tie) The Best Around: (+25)
21. G_Land: (+24)
21. (tie) Roflcopter (+24)
23. Intermission: (+21)
24. K R Y: (+19)
24. (tie) luckbox: (+19)
26. Term: (+15)
27. LizaG: (+12)
28. Toxic (+11)
29. MRBRESK: (+7)
30. DragonStriker: (+6)
*


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like this is the month I need to get some points. Three fights between the 15th and 26th, two being main events. With some good performances I can be near the top.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I have some fights lined up myself. Miocic, Nelson. Who else did i have.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 68 + UFC on FUEL TV 3 update:

*
1. Ruckus: (+67)
2. Wukkadb: (+60)
3. Rauno: (+56)
3. (tie) Mike28: (+56)
5. Hawndo: (+53)
5. (tie) hixxy: (+53)
7. mattandbenny: (+52)
8. Hexabob69: (+50)
8. (tie) 420atalon: (+50)
10. dudeabides: (+48)
10. (tie) pipe: (+48)
12. Walker: (+43)
13. St.Paul Guy: (+39)
14. SM33: (+36)
15. SJ: (+32)
15. (tie) Term: (+32)
17. HitOrGetHit: (+30)
18. TheLyotoLegion: (+29)
19. "El Guapo": (+26)
20. Killstarz: (+25)
20. (tie) The Best Around: (+25)
22. G_Land: (+24)
22. (tie) Roflcopter (+24)
24. Intermission: (+21)
25. K R Y: (+19)
25. (tie) luckbox: (+19)
27. LizaG: (+12)
28. Toxic (+11)
29. MRBRESK: (+7)
30. DragonStriker: (+6)
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 69 and Strikeforce: HW Grand Prix Finale scores added:

*
1. Ruckus: (+67)
2. pipe: (+63)
3. Wukkadb: (+60)
4. dudeabides: (+59)
5. Rauno: (+56)
5. (tie) Mike28: (+56)
7. Hawndo: (+53)
7. (tie) hixxy: (+53)
9. mattandbenny: (+52)
10. Term: (+51)
11. Hexabob69: (+50)
11. (tie) 420atalon: (+50)
13. Walker: (+43)
14. St.Paul Guy: (+39)
15. SM33: (+36)
16. SJ: (+32)
17. K R Y: (+30)
17. (tie) HitOrGetHit: (+30)
19. TheLyotoLegion: (+29)
20. "El Guapo": (+26)
21. Killstarz: (+25)
21. (tie) Toxic (+25)
21. (tie) The Best Around: (+25)
21. (tie) MRBRESK: (+25)
25. G_Land: (+24)
25. (tie) Roflcopter (+24)
27. Intermission: (+21)
28. luckbox: (+19)
29. LizaG: (+12)
30. DragonStriker: (+6)
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Lot of points added for Bellator 70 and UFC 146:

*
1. Rauno: (+91)
2. Wukkadb: (+87)
3. Hexabob69: (+68)
4. Ruckus: (+67)
5. Hawndo: (+63)
5. (tie) pipe: (+63)
7. dudeabides: (+61)
8. Mike28: (+56)
9. hixxy: (+53)
9. (tie) Term: (+53)
11. mattandbenny: (+52)
12. 420atalon: (+50)
13. MRBRESK: (+45)
14. Walker: (+43)
15. St.Paul Guy: (+39)
16. SM33: (+38)
17. Roflcopter (+35)
18. SJ: (+34)
19. K R Y: (+30)
19. (tie) HitOrGetHit: (+30)
21. TheLyotoLegion: (+29)
22. "El Guapo": (+26)
23. Killstarz: (+25)
23. (tie) Toxic (+25)
23. (tie) The Best Around: (+25)
26. G_Land: (+24)
27. LizaG: (+23)
28. Intermission: (+21)
29. luckbox: (+19)
30. DragonStriker: (+6)
*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nelson and Miocic last night WHAT! Miocic looking to be my best pick so far and i nabbed him in what, 4-5 round.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

damn you FRAAAAAAAAAANK!!!!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Rauno, you lucky sob.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

3 guys moving up after the TUF Finale:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+107)
2. Rauno: (+91)
3. hixxy: (+69)
4. Hexabob69: (+68)
5. Ruckus: (+67)
6. Hawndo: (+63)
6. (tie) pipe: (+63)
8. dudeabides: (+61)
9. Mike28: (+56)
10. 420atalon: (+55)
11. Term: (+53)
12. mattandbenny: (+52)
13. MRBRESK: (+45)
14. Walker: (+43)
15. St.Paul Guy: (+39)
16. SM33: (+38)
17. Roflcopter (+35)
18. SJ: (+34)
19. K R Y: (+30)
19. (tie) HitOrGetHit: (+30)
21. TheLyotoLegion: (+29)
22. "El Guapo": (+26)
23. Killstarz: (+25)
23. (tie) Toxic (+25)
23. (tie) The Best Around: (+25)
26. G_Land: (+24)
27. LizaG: (+23)
28. Intermission: (+21)
29. luckbox: (+19)
30. DragonStriker: (+6)
*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

A nice 16 points from Charles. Hopefully Jorgensen will pick me some points up at the next event.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes, that looks about right. Hope you enjoyed 1st for that small period of time, Rauno


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It's quickly becoming apparent that I picked a BAD team


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> Yes, that looks about right. Hope you enjoyed 1st for that small period of time, Rauno


I'm more of a lurk around the top and snatch it just before it ends type of guy. :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The update for UFC on FX 3:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+107)
2. Rauno: (+91)
3. hixxy: (+71)
4. pipe: (+68)
4. (tie) Hexabob69: (+68)
6. Ruckus: (+67)
7. Hawndo: (+63)
7. (tie) mattandbenny: (+63)
9. dudeabides: (+61)
10. Mike28: (+56)
11. 420atalon: (+55)
12. Term: (+53)
13. SJ: (+52)
14. MRBRESK: (+45)
15. Walker: (+43)
16. St.Paul Guy: (+39)
17. SM33: (+38)
18. Roflcopter (+35)
19. K R Y: (+30)
19. (tie) HitOrGetHit: (+30)
21. TheLyotoLegion: (+29)
22. "El Guapo": (+26)
23. Killstarz: (+25)
23. (tie) Toxic (+25)
23. (tie) The Best Around: (+25)
26. G_Land: (+24)
27. LizaG: (+23)
28. Intermission: (+21)
29. luckbox: (+19)
30. DragonStriker: (+6)
*


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL totally forgot about this sad really I had a team to destroy all yet they all lost foolishly or gets themselves suspended and I am in last place.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Anxiously awaiting the month of July... Most of my team has fights then.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Update for UFC on FX 4 and UFC 147:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+125)
2. Rauno: (+91)
3. Ruckus: (+72)
4. hixxy: (+71)
5. pipe: (+68)
5. (tie) Hexabob69: (+68)
7. Hawndo: (+63)
7. (tie) dudeabides: (+63)
7. (tie) mattandbenny: (+63)
10. Mike28: (+56)
11. 420atalon: (+55)
12. Term: (+53)
13. SJ: (+52)
14. MRBRESK: (+45)
15. Walker: (+43)
16. St.Paul Guy: (+39)
17. SM33: (+38)
18. Roflcopter (+35)
19. K R Y: (+30)
19. (tie) HitOrGetHit: (+30)
21. TheLyotoLegion: (+29)
21. (tie) Intermission: (+29)
23. luckbox: (+28)
24. Killstarz: (+27)
25. "El Guapo": (+26)
26. Toxic (+25)
26. (tie) The Best Around: (+25)
28. G_Land: (+24)
29. LizaG: (+23)
30. DragonStriker: (+6)
*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh yeyyuh

Dragonstriker, I'm beating you by 119 points. >_<


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

And me by 34 pts, stop it you!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Lot of people's fighters scoring pts at UFC 148:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+127)
2. Rauno: (+91)
3. dudeabides: (+90)
4. Hexabob69: (+76)
5. Hawndo: (+74)
6. Ruckus: (+72)
7. hixxy: (+71)
8. pipe: (+70)
9. mattandbenny: (+63)
10. Mike28: (+56)
11. 420atalon: (+55)
12. Term: (+53)
13. SJ: (+52)
14. St.Paul Guy: (+47)
15. MRBRESK: (+45)
16. Walker: (+43)
17. Intermission: (+42)
18. SM33: (+40)
19. "El Guapo": (+39)
20. HitOrGetHit: (+38)
21. Roflcopter (+35)
22. G_Land: (+32)
23. K R Y: (+30)
24. TheLyotoLegion: (+29)
25. luckbox: (+28)
26. Killstarz: (+27)
27. Toxic (+25)
27. (tie) The Best Around: (+25)
29. LizaG: (+23)
30. DragonStriker: (+6)
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC on FUEL TV 4 + Strikeforce Rockhold vs Kennedy:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+127)
2. Rauno: (+91)
3. dudeabides: (+90)
4. Hexabob69: (+89)
5. mattandbenny: (+82)
6. Hawndo: (+74)
7. Ruckus: (+72)
7. (tie) pipe: (+72)
9. hixxy: (+71)
10. Walker: (+66)
11. 420atalon: (+63)
12. Mike28: (+56)
13. Term: (+53)
14. SJ: (+52)
14. (tie) Toxic (+52)
16. St.Paul Guy: (+47)
17. luckbox: (+46)
18. MRBRESK: (+45)
19. Intermission: (+42)
20. G_Land: (+40)
20. (tie) SM33: (+40)
22. "El Guapo": (+39)
23. HitOrGetHit: (+38)
24. Roflcopter (+35)
25. LizaG: (+34)
26. K R Y: (+30)
27. TheLyotoLegion: (+29)
28. Killstarz: (+27)
29. The Best Around: (+25)
30. DragonStriker: (+22)
*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully Rousey will again earn me some good points when she nexts fights.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm doomed. 


Rashad - Doesn't know what the hell he wants to do
Barao - Losing effort in a title fight
Sanchez - Fights perhaps once a year
Miocic - MY best guy, getting a KO hopefully
Nelson - Supposedly doing TUF

So far only Miocic and Barao have fights up.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

20th yeah buddy!!!...Man I suck right there with ya Rauno!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Some updated ranks after Bellator 72 and UFC 149:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+127)
2. Rauno: (+110)
3. dudeabides: (+90)
4. Hexabob69: (+89)
5. Hawndo: (+85)
6. mattandbenny: (+82)
7. Ruckus: (+72)
7. (tie) pipe: (+72)
9. hixxy: (+71)
10. Walker: (+66)
11. 420atalon: (+63)
12. LizaG: (+57)
13. Mike28: (+56)
14. Term: (+53)
15. SJ: (+52)
15. (tie) Toxic (+52)
17. The Best Around: (+51)
18. St.Paul Guy: (+47)
19. luckbox: (+46)
20. MRBRESK: (+45)
21. Intermission: (+44)
22. G_Land: (+42)
23. "El Guapo": (+41)
24. SM33: (+40)
25. HitOrGetHit: (+38)
26. Roflcopter (+35)
27. K R Y: (+30)
28. TheLyotoLegion: (+29)
29. Killstarz: (+27)
30. DragonStriker: (+22)
*


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

sh*t a brick!!! i took a pretty huge leap there!  but still...damn Bryan Baker and his sub defence!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC on FOX 4 update:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+127)
2. Rauno: (+110)
3. dudeabides: (+90)
4. Hexabob69: (+89)
5. Hawndo: (+85)
6. mattandbenny: (+82)
7. pipe: (+74)
8. Ruckus: (+72)
9. hixxy: (+71)
10. Walker: (+66)
11. G_Land: (+64)
12. luckbox: (+63)
12. (tie) 420atalon: (+63)
14. LizaG: (+57)
15. Mike28: (+56)
16. Term: (+53)
16. (tie) The Best Around: (+53)
18. SJ: (+52)
18. (tie) Toxic (+52)
20. St.Paul Guy: (+47)
21. MRBRESK: (+45)
22. Intermission: (+44)
23. Killstarz: (+42)
24. "El Guapo": (+41)
25. SM33: (+40)
26. DragonStriker: (+39)
27. HitOrGetHit: (+38)
28. Roflcopter (+35)
29. K R Y: (+30)
30. TheLyotoLegion: (+29)
*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Really thought I had a better team this year.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

One of your Bellator fighters has a title fight coming up against Curran in a few weeks. That could be big.


And congrats to DS for getting out of that last place spot for the first time since the last FOX show. Not that you would have had to worry about relegation to the Non-paid league or anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> One of your Bellator fighters has a title fight coming up against Curran in a few weeks. That could be big.
> 
> 
> And congrats to DS for getting out of that last place spot for the first time since the last FOX show. Not that you would have had to worry about relegation to the Non-paid league or anything. :thumbsup:


In the words of Diego Sanchez and Daniel Bryan YES YES YES.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mike and other people moving up after UFC 150:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+127)
2. Rauno: (+110)
3. Mike28: (+93)
4. dudeabides: (+90)
5. Ruckus: (+89)
5. (tie) Hexabob69: (+89)
7. Hawndo: (+85)
8. mattandbenny: (+82)
9. pipe: (+74)
10. hixxy: (+71)
11. Walker: (+66)
12. G_Land: (+64)
12. (tie) The Best Around: (+64)
14. luckbox: (+63)
14. (tie) 420atalon: (+63)
16. LizaG: (+57)
17. Term: (+53)
18. SJ (+52)
18. (tie) Toxic (+52)
20. "El Guapo": (+51)
21. St.Paul Guy: (+49)
22. TheLyotoLegion: (+46)
23. MRBRESK: (+45)
24. Intermission: (+44)
25. Killstarz: (+42)
26. SM33: (+40)
27. DragonStriker: (+39)
28. HitOrGetHit: (+38)
29. Roflcopter (+35)
30. K R Y: (+30)
*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Tired of that 2nd place. Wukk! Me and Stipe are knocking you out of the throne next month.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill be climbing up that ladder after Strikeforce next weekend.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmmmm who do I have fighting soon?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Well Jacare has been good for my team this year. Now if they will just give him a re-match with Rockhold before the end of the year.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well that helped me out.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

29 for Rousey and 15 for Tate for 44 points. should be a huge jump up to the top 5.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shit wrong team.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Strikeforce Rousey vs Kaufman update:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+127)
2. Rauno: (+110)
3. hixxy: (+100)
4. Mike28: (+93)
5. dudeabides: (+90)
6. Ruckus: (+89)
6. (tie) Hexabob69: (+89)
8. Hawndo: (+85)
9. mattandbenny: (+82)
10. pipe: (+74)
11. Term: (+72)
12. Walker: (+66)
13. G_Land: (+64)
13. (tie) The Best Around: (+64)
15. luckbox: (+63)
15. (tie) 420atalon: (+63)
17. LizaG: (+57)
18. HitOrGetHit: (+53)
19. SJ (+52)
19. (tie) Toxic (+52)
21. "El Guapo": (+51)
22. St.Paul Guy: (+49)
23. TheLyotoLegion: (+48)
24. El Bresko: (+45)
25. Intermission: (+44)
26. Killstarz: (+42)
27. SM33: (+40)
28. DragonStriker: (+39)
29. Roflcopter (+35)
30. K R Y: (+30)
*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you Ronda! Doubt she will fight again this year now, but two first round subs in title fights will do me.

Just hope picking GSP pays off now..


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Well shit there goes my chance to move up into the top 10 again. I guess I need to drop Hendo now. I need to hear how severe his injury is, kind of doubt he makes it back this year though.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

First round stoppage for Charles would help tonight!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the UFC 152 update:

*
1. Wukkadb: (+129)
2. Rauno: (+110)
3. dudeabides: (+109)
4. hixxy: (+102)
5. mattandbenny: (+96)
6. Mike28: (+93)
7. Ruckus: (+89)
7. (tie) Hexabob69: (+89)
9. Hawndo: (+85)
10. pipe: (+74)
11. Term: (+72)
12. Killz: (+67)
13. Walker: (+66)
14. LizaG: (+65)
15. G_Land: (+64)
15. (tie) The Best Around: (+64)
17. luckbox: (+63)
17. (tie) 420atalon: (+63)
19. TheLyotoLegion: (+61)
20. SJ (+54)
21. HitOrGetHit: (+53)
22. Toxic (+52)
23. "El Guapo": (+51)
24. St.Paul Guy: (+49)
25. El Bresko: (+45)
26. Intermission: (+44)
27. Roflcopter (+43)
28. SM33: (+40)
29. DragonStriker: (+39)
30. K R Y: (+30)
*


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bless Bisping for those much-needed points 

still bummed I dropped Bonnar thinking he wasn't gonna fight this year, maybe ever again! Then he ends up fighting Anderson Freakin' SILVA!!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Stay away dudes..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And I lost Melendez, I shit the bed this year.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Is Aoki's fight against Arnaud Lepoint at One FC going to count towards this?

New that picking Aoki like I did would come back to bite me. Ends up losing in Bellator and then Dream disbands...

Still have MacDonald, Ellenberger and Sass fighting so should be able to step up a bit but yet again my team under impressed...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry, wish it could but we have to use the same organizations that were listed in the sign up thread at the end of last year. UFC, Strikeforce, Bellator are still around at least. But if we start with different rules next time they will last all of next year too...


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Still in first I see :hug:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> Still in first I see :hug:


Not after Stipe knocks out Struve this weekend. 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just GSP and Hendricks left to fight for me this year.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Think I'm done for mine apart from Tim Kennedy. Bisping won't fight again in 2012 I'm sure, Frank Mir is injured, can't see Bryan Baker and Ben Saunders fighting this year...though I hope Bellator can fit them in so I can get a late surge of points


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rankings update after Bellator 74 and UFC on FUEL TV 5

*
1. Wukkadb: (+129)
2. Rauno: (+115)
3. mattandbenny: (+114)
4. dudeabides: (+109)
5. Hexabob69: (+108)
6. hixxy: (+102)
7. Mike28: (+93)
8. Ruckus: (+89)
9. Hawndo: (+85)
10. Term: (+83)
11. pipe: (+82)
12. Killz: (+67)
13. Walker: (+66)
14. LizaG: (+65)
14. (tie) 420atalon: (+65)
16. G_Land: (+64)
16. (tie) The Best Around: (+64)
18. luckbox: (+63)
19. TheLyotoLegion: (+61)
20. SJ (+54)
21. HitOrGetHit: (+53)
22. Toxic (+52)
23. "El Guapo": (+51)
24. St.Paul Guy: (+49)
25. El Bresko: (+45)
26. Intermission: (+44)
27. Roflcopter (+43)
28. SM33: (+40)
29. DragonStriker: (+39)
30. K R Y: (+30)
*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Stiipee.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New rankings for Bellator 75 and UFC on FX 5...

*
1. dudeabides: (+130)
2. Wukkadb: (+129)
3. mattandbenny: (+119)
4. Rauno: (+115)
5. Hexabob69: (+108)
6. hixxy: (+102)
7. Mike28: (+93)
8. Ruckus: (+89)
9. Hawndo: (+85)
10. Term: (+83)
11. pipe: (+82)
12. Killz: (+75)
13. 420atalon: (+73)
14. Walker: (+66)
14. (tied) G_Land: (+66)
16. LizaG: (+65)
17. The Best Around: (+64)
18. luckbox: (+63)
18. (tie) Roflcopter (+63)
20. TheLyotoLegion: (+61)
21. SJ (+54)
22. HitOrGetHit: (+53)
23. Toxic (+52)
24. "El Guapo": (+51)
25. St.Paul Guy: (+49)
26. El Bresko: (+45)
27. Intermission: (+44)
28. SM33: (+40)
29. DragonStriker: (+39)
30. K R Y: (+30)
*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Ahh I'm in 2nd now! By a point!

Good thing I still have JDS and Kampmann fighting this year


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You won't get any trouble from me, I only have that I know of Alvarez's tough fight this coming Friday. Anderson tricked me and I'm not sure when the title fight turner downer is going to fight again.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> Ahh I'm in 2nd now! By a point!
> 
> Good thing I still have JDS and Kampmann fighting this year


I'm 4th all of the sudden? That sucks.  No disrespect to places 5-30. 

Evans and Sanchez were bad picks. They just stay there, unsigned. Diego should've had a fight ages ago by now.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These rankings are updated for Bellator 76 and UFC 153:

*
1. dudeabides: (+152)
2. Wukkadb: (+129)
3. mattandbenny: (+119)
4. Rauno: (+115)
5. Hexabob69: (+108)
6. hixxy: (+102)
7. Mike28: (+93)
8. Ruckus: (+89)
9. Hawndo: (+87)
10. Term: (+83)
11. pipe: (+82)
11. (tied) G_Land: (+82)
13. Killz: (+75)
14. 420atalon: (+73)
15. The Horticulturist: (+72)
16. luckbox: (+71)
17. HitOrGetHit: (+69)
17. (tied) "El Guapo": (+69)
19. Walker: (+66)
20. LizaG: (+65)
21. The Best Around: (+64)
22. Roflcopter: (+63)
23. TheLyotoLegion: (+61)
24. DragonStriker: (+60)
25. St.Paul Guy: (+54)
26. Toxic: (+52)
27. SM33: (+48)
28. El Bresko: (+45)
29. Intermission: (+44)
30. K R Y: (+30)
*


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I think thats more done for the season, can't see Mir, Bisping, Baker, Kennedy or Saunders fighting again this year


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I guess my chances of making top 5 are gone now. I only had one fighter, Jacare, who had more than one fight this year. I guess there is still a chance Henderson and Del Rosario might get a fight in December. A first round stoppage by DC would have been a big boost for me, but that is now done.

My only hope now is Lyman Good making it to the Bellator finals with some early stoppages. This guy he is fighting in two weeks, Tsarev, hardly ever goes to a decision, so that's good. Hopefully Good can handle Tsarev's ground game.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

So what happens to the Jake Shields - Ed Herman fight since it has now been ruled a NC? Sorry to El Guapo, since he had both fighters. Has that already been taken care of.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

How come the guy keeping track of score is winning. Something smells fishy around here lol.

My only chance to improve at all is MacDonald beating the Hawaiian to a pulp or one of my fighters taking a fight short notice... Just hoping to finish in the top half now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I want to play, explain it to me


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I want to play, explain it to me


You'll have to wait until the next draft, but that shouldn't be too long now. If it were up to me I'd have the draft start on December 1.



> The Draft
> 
> -The draft for the next season will begin on January 1st, 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Danke, das ist sehr gut.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Keeper league with one keeper?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

The draft will start mid December ...maybe a week into the month. We will try to have it up and running with plenty of time so the draft won't run into the new year


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Is every fighter in the UFC free to draft?


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Not just UFC other fight leagues as well like Strikeforce and Bellator


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

420atalon said:


> How come the guy keeping track of score is winning. Something smells fishy around here lol.


You're welcome to try and prove it, if you're not all talk I mean, it would just take looking at all the posted events and rankings updates. Let me know if you see a mistake and I'll be glad to fix it. My money is on wukkadb winning though, my fighters are done and he has a JDS title fight and another lined up.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Is every fighter in the UFC free to draft?



Every fighter every weight class. And not just UFC it'll be the many other Orgs also...Each one scores the same as the other:thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Still got GSP, Hendricks and Jorgensen left to fight for me this year, hopefully cement a top 5 finish, ill be happy with that.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rankings updated after Bellator 78:

*
1. dudeabides: (+152)
2. Wukkadb: (+129)
3. mattandbenny: (+119)
4. Rauno: (+115)
5. Hexabob69: (+108)
6. hixxy: (+102)
6. (tied) Term: (+102)
8. pipe: (+100)
9. Mike28: (+93)
10. Ruckus: (+89)
11. Hawndo: (+87)
12. G_Land: (+82)
13. Killz: (+75)
14. 420atalon: (+73)
15. The Horticulturist: (+72)
16. luckbox: (+71)
17. HitOrGetHit: (+69)
17. (tied) "El Guapo": (+69)
19. Walker: (+66)
20. LizaG: (+65)
21. The Best Around: (+64)
22. Roflcopter: (+63)
23. TheLyotoLegion: (+61)
24. DragonStriker: (+60)
25. St.Paul Guy: (+54)
26. Toxic: (+52)
27. SM33: (+48)
28. El Bresko: (+45)
29. Intermission: (+44)
30. K R Y: (+30)
*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I think this is my 2nd year and both times i've landed in the top 3-5. I'm the Kenny Florian of FFL.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I guess I have a chance of moving up a bit more now. Lyman made it to the Bellator final and now Shane is gong to fight Pat Barry in Dec. Somebody is getting knocked out in that one. I hate to see Pat get KTFO again, but I think that is what will happen. Not sure if I will get much from Lyman though, the Russian kid looks pretty good.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This update is for both Bellator 80 & UFC on FUEL TV 6:

*
1. dudeabides: (+152)
2. Wukkadb: (+129)
3. mattandbenny: (+119)
4. Rauno: (+115)
5. Hexabob69: (+108)
6. hixxy: (+102)
6. (tied) Term: (+102)
8. pipe: (+100)
9. Mike28: (+93)
10. Ruckus: (+89)
11. Hawndo: (+87)
12. G_Land: (+82)
13. Killz: (+75)
14. DragonStriker: (+74)
15. 420atalon: (+73)
16. The Horticulturist: (+72)
17. luckbox: (+71)
18. HitOrGetHit: (+69)
18. (tied) "El Guapo": (+69)
20. Walker: (+66)
21. LizaG: (+65)
22. The Best Around: (+64)
23. Toxic: (+63)
23. (tied) Roflcopter: (+63)
25. TheLyotoLegion: (+61)
26. El Bresko: (+60)
27. St.Paul Guy: (+54)
28. SM33: (+48)
29. Intermission: (+44)
30. K R Y: (+30)
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New rankings after Bellator 81 & UFC 154:

*
1. dudeabides: (+152)
2. hixxy: (+142)
3. Wukkadb: (+131)
4. mattandbenny: (+119)
5. Rauno: (+115)
6. Hexabob69: (+108)
7. Term: (+102)
8. pipe: (+100)
9. Mike28: (+93)
10. Ruckus: (+89)
11. Hawndo: (+87)
12. G_Land: (+82)
13. Killz: (+77)
14. DragonStriker: (+74)
15. 420atalon: (+73)
16. The Horticulturist: (+72)
17. (tied) St.Paul Guy: (+72)
18. luckbox: (+71)
19. HitOrGetHit: (+69)
19. (tied) "El Guapo": (+69)
21. Walker: (+66)
21. (tied) SM33: (+66)
23. LizaG: (+65)
24. The Best Around: (+64)
25. Toxic: (+63)
25. (tied) Roflcopter: (+63)
27. TheLyotoLegion: (+61)
28. El Bresko: (+60)
29. Intermission: (+52)
30. K R Y: (+41)
*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

That's me done for the year I guess.. Well unless Valesquez gets injured and Rousey steps in..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the update after Bellator 82:

*
1. dudeabides: (+152)
2. hixxy: (+142)
3. Wukkadb: (+131)
4. mattandbenny: (+119)
5. Rauno: (+115)
6. pipe: (+111)
7. Hexabob69: (+108)
8. Term: (+107)
9. Mike28: (+93)
10. Ruckus: (+89)
11. Hawndo: (+87)
12. G_Land: (+82)
13. Killz: (+77)
14. DragonStriker: (+74)
15. 420atalon: (+73)
16. The Horticulturist: (+72)
17. (tied) St.Paul Guy: (+72)
18. luckbox: (+71)
19. HitOrGetHit: (+69)
19. (tied) "El Guapo": (+69)
21. Walker: (+66)
21. (tied) SM33: (+66)
23. LizaG: (+65)
24. The Best Around: (+64)
25. Toxic: (+63)
25. (tied) Roflcopter: (+63)
27. TheLyotoLegion: (+61)
28. El Bresko: (+60)
29. Intermission: (+52)
30. K R Y: (+41)
*


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I went from last to 14th place not bad.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

DragonStriker said:


> I went from last to 14th place not bad.


You gotta be a real noob to be in last place at this point.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

luckbox said:


> You gotta be a real noob to be in last place at this point.


LOL kry is going to be mad.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

:laugh: As soon as I got TWO fighters retire at the start, and Anderson Silva get crazy 'I'm not fighting again' news and I swapped him out for Carlos only to find out he WAS going to be fighting again I just quit even looking


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

K R Y said:


> :laugh: As soon as I got TWO fighters retire at the start, and Anderson Silva get crazy 'I'm not fighting again' news and I swapped him out for Carlos only to find out he WAS going to be fighting again I just quit even looking


Didn't you give me Anderson I forgot who it was I was like ok lol.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah I got rid of him


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Yeah I got rid of him


I was wondering why you would do that but he wont fight again anyways this year so its ok.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Waaait no Dude had Silva. I had Silva for the 2011 one. Whoops.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Waaait no Dude had Silva. I had Silva for the 2011 one. Whoops.


I was about to say I didn't remember you giving him to me lol.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Jorgensen could potentially fire me into 1st place..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Good man Scott!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC on FOX 5 update! ... 

*
1. hixxy: (+160)
2. dudeabides: (+152)
3. Wukkadb: (+131)
4. Ruckus: (+119)
4. (tied) mattandbenny: (+119)
6. Rauno: (+115)
7. pipe: (+111)
8. Hexabob69: (+110)
9. Term: (+107)
10. Hawndo: (+95)
11. Mike28: (+93)
12. G_Land: (+84)
13. 420atalon: (+81)
14. Killz: (+77)
15. DragonStriker: (+76)
16. SM33: (+74)
17. The Horticulturist: (+72)
17. (tied) St.Paul Guy: (+72)
19. HitOrGetHit: (+71)
19. (tied) luckbox: (+71)
21. "El Guapo": (+69)
22. Walker: (+66)
23. LizaG: (+65)
24. The Best Around: (+64)
25. Toxic: (+63)
25. (tied) Roflcopter: (+63)
27. TheLyotoLegion: (+61)
28. El Bresko: (+60)
29. Intermission: (+52)
30. K R Y: (+41)
*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

This could get interesting if Seth wins a UD for you next week Dudeabides..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im pretty certain i can't be caught now..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> This could get interesting if Seth wins a UD for you next week Dudeabides..


So it's not interesting now? You said it not me. He was on the wrong end and a +2 isn't enough, heh. Congrats if it holds up for you :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If he had won a UD we would have been tied


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is the update for the two free shows UFC on FX 6 and the TUF 16 Finale ... 

*
1. hixxy: (+160)
2. dudeabides: (+154)
3. Rauno: (+136)
4. Wukkadb: (+131)
5. Ruckus: (+119)
5. (tied) mattandbenny: (+119)
7. Mike28: (+115)
8. pipe: (+111)
9. Hexabob69: (+110)
10. Term: (+109)
11. Hawndo: (+95)
12. Killz: (+93)
13. "El Guapo": (+92)
14. G_Land: (+84)
14. (tied) Walker: (+84)
16. 420atalon: (+81)
17. DragonStriker: (+76)
18. SM33: (+74)
19. The Horticulturist: (+72)
19. (tied) St.Paul Guy: (+72)
21. HitOrGetHit: (+71)
21. (tied) luckbox: (+71)
21. (tied) Intermission: (+71)
24. LizaG: (+65)
25. The Best Around: (+64)
26. Toxic: (+63)
26. (tied) Roflcopter: (+63)
28. El Bresko: (+62)
29. TheLyotoLegion: (+61)
30. K R Y: (+41)
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the final update for 2012, and the end results. The last included events were UFC 155 and DREAM 18. 

*
1. hixxy: (+160)
2. dudeabides: (+154)
3. Wukkadb: (+142)
4. Rauno: (+138)
5. Ruckus: (+119)
5. (tied) mattandbenny: (+119)
7. Mike28: (+115)
8. pipe: (+111)
9. Hexabob69: (+110)
10. Term: (+109)
11. 420atalon: (+97)
12. Hawndo: (+95)
12. (tied) Killz: (+95)
14. "El Guapo": (+92)
14. (tied) Roflcopter: (+92)
16. Walker: (+86)
17. G_Land: (+84)
18. El Bresko: (+81)
19. The Horticulturist: (+80)
20. TheLyotoLegion: (+77)
21. DragonStriker: (+76)
22. SM33: (+74)
22. (tied) St.Paul Guy: (+74)
24. HitOrGetHit: (+71)
24. (tied) luckbox: (+71)
24. (tied) Intermission: (+71)
27. LizaG: (+65)
28. The Best Around: (+64)
29. Toxic: (+63)
30. K R Y: (+41)
*

1st place winner 2 million credits: hixxy
2nd place winner 1.5 million credits: dudeabides
3rd place winner 1 million credits: Wukkadb

Congratulations hixxy for winning and Wukka for the show. 
Thanks for playing everybody it's been fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Man, I was really banking on JDS winning!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow went from winning last year to being in last, well I beat Kry but that isn't exactly something one brags about. :dunno:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Man, I was really banking on JDS winning!


Still would have come 2nd


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I guess a top 10 is OK for my first try. Also considering Dan Henderson didn't get me a single damn point. :sign02: Shane was also a disappointment with only 4.

Congrats to Hixxy. raise01:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Would just like to give a big screw you to Jon Jones, Michael Bisping, Johny Hendricks, and Tim Boetsch.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

4th? Damn you Wukk!


----------

